# Custom Rubik's Magics (Zelda, Kirby, Super Smash Bros.)



## PCwizCube (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6Tlwbemgz0

I made some custom mini Rubik's Magics and I wanted to show you guys them! 

Legend of Zelda/Toon Link
Kirby
Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Tell me what you guys think of them! Do you like the idea? Do you like the designs I made? Do you have any suggestions for what I can make in the future?

And if you guys want me to make a tutorial on how to make these custom magics, then just comment below!


----------



## da25centz (Jan 16, 2011)

compared to some of the custom made magics I have seen, these seem to be really good quality and they look really cool. Good work!


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 16, 2011)

can you make a tutorial on how to make the custom magics?


----------



## Athefre (Jan 16, 2011)

Dragon Quest should be your next one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 16, 2011)

I've always wanted to make a Charmagic. Charmander when unsolved, Charizard when solved.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> I've always wanted to make a Charmagic. Charmander when unsolved, Charizard when solved.


 
Then you make the evolving noises when you solve it haha


----------



## ivanradanov (Jan 16, 2011)

Please, make a tutorial on how to make these!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2011)

I've seen custom magics made before (even did one myself with terrible hand-drawn tiles, lol) but these look really nice, so awesome job on that.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 16, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> can you make a tutorial on how to make the custom magics?


 


ivanradanov said:


> Please, make a tutorial on how to make these!


 
Overkill, all you need is a Magic, a good printer and a pair of scissors...

And of course some artistic skills, like knowledge of propotions and compostion, but for that part no tutorial will help, it takes years of study to master.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2011)

What kind of paper did you use for the inserts? And how did you secure the two sides of the inserts to one another?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 16, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> And how did you secure the two sides of the inserts to one another?


If cut precisely the same nylon on the magic secures the inserts.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you everybody!  Kenneth is right - a tutorial isn't necessary, because it's not very hard to figure out. But if you try to figure it out yourself it might take you more than hour so I want to make it a little easier for people. So I think I'll make a tutorial in about a couple weeks or so.



DavidWoner said:


> What kind of paper did you use for the inserts? And how did you secure the two sides of the inserts to one another?


I just used regular cheap printer paper. 

And about securing the two sides of the inserts, what TiLiMayor said works. (The magic strings and the pressure of the plastic tiles of the inserts will keep the paper inserts together, if you cut them precisely). I did that on the normal magic, but I glued the inserts together using a glue stick on the small magics just for convenience (like if I have to restring it they wont' fall apart).

Also I suppose you could try to print it double sided, but I think that would be difficult to align the pictures up correctly and you might need a thicker piece of paper.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 16, 2011)

CAPTAIN DOUGLAS J FALCON. 


Spoiler



ewww barwl


----------

